# She's got her BIG girl pants on....



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well it's that "first" time for my girl and she is absolutely PATHETIC! LOL! What a big baby! She is so good with her hot pants on and doesn't even attempt to chew them off as if she knows not to LOL! I couldn't resist posting these.....just don't tell Bella  She will be embarrased. 

*Really? I'm having a moment here! Do you have to take my picture now!*









*Leave me ALONE! Do I stick camera's in your face when your PMS'ing*









*Alright, I give up! Get it over with already!!......HAPPY NOW!! Geesh!*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow she looks miserable LOL ... I bought AVA some pretty pull up's with pretty pink things on them and she ate them LOL. Poor Bella being a girl sucks sometimes trust me I know LOL


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

lol i remember them days! it horrible, dont let her get out and run and go potty! atleast you have the washable one, i eventually got one but at first i used diapers and cut a hole where the tail is.. now thats a funny picture lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha awww she is still a cutie!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Wow she looks miserable LOL ... I bought AVA some pretty pull up's with pretty pink things on them and she ate them LOL. Poor Bella being a girl sucks sometimes trust me I know LOL


LMAO!! I was looking for pretty pink ones but they only had the denim color and I needed them like now!! She is really good about them.....but she is a very easy going, go with the flow type girl  I have heard nightmares of peoples bitches ripping them off and eating them. Thank god that ain't happening here! LOL!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol Too cute, poor girl . thay always look so embarassed when the diapers come out lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LoL!! Haha. She's got the look on her face like, really ma? Really? Last one is my fave


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Too funny! How old is she?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Too funny! How old is she?


She will be 9 months on the 23rd


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

YAY!!!!! lol. She looks like she's tolerating them okay.. Can't wait to put Indie's on her.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> YAY!!!!! lol. She looks like she's tolerating them okay.. Can't wait to put Indie's on her.


She is totally chill about them! She kept trying to sit when I was putting them on her but after a few days she just stands there and lets me put them on LOL! She's a smart little girl  You should get Indie used to them now


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What are those for exactly, saving the carpet?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> What are those for exactly, saving the carpet?


Saving the carpet amongst other things LOL! The other day she dripped on my new white sneakers  I take it you never experienced an intact bitch?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww what a poor girl.It does make for cute pictures though.I hate when it's PG's or Hera's time.Nasty!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

You can get some really cute britches by a company called 'Seasonals'. Mika has a pair of flame ones for when she comes in. Lyric has a couple of pairs. Here is one set...










And the look I usually get when she has them on...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Saving the carpet amongst other things LOL! The other day she dripped on my new white sneakers  I take it you never experienced an intact bitch?


Nope mine were all spayed before they could come into heat.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Nope mine were all spayed before they could come into heat.


Yeah, if I decide not to show her she will be spayed


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL poor girl,they look a lil less miserable the second time around.Just a tip i have,if you want to work on stacking her a good time to do it is when you are changing her.It worked great for me teaching luna,Everytime she would come in id get her to stand still while i put her diaper on and reward with treat until she got used to it and before long i was having her stack just to get the diaper on lol i had to change her anyways so i figured id kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> LOL poor girl,they look a lil less miserable the second time around.Just a tip i have,if you want to work on stacking her a good time to do it is when you are changing her.It worked great for me teaching luna,Everytime she would come in id get her to stand still while i put her diaper on and reward with treat until she got used to it and before long i was having her stack just to get the diaper on lol i had to change her anyways so i figured id kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


Good tip! Thanks  after just a few days of trying to sit everytime I was putting them on her she now just stands there and let's me lol!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

shadowwolf said:


> You can get some really cute britches by a company called 'Seasonals'. Mika has a pair of flame ones for when she comes in. Lyric has a couple of pairs. Here is one set...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!! Now those are some "HOT" pants :roll: Very cute!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Good tip! Thanks  after just a few days of trying to sit everytime I was putting them on her she now just stands there and let's me lol!


They learn so quick LOL.Thats good she will hold still for you ,looks like your halfway there.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

shadowwolf said:


> You can get some really cute britches by a company called 'Seasonals'. Mika has a pair of flame ones for when she comes in. Lyric has a couple of pairs. Here is one set...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they washable? how many pairs do you suggest buying?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Are they washable? how many pairs do you suggest buying?


Lex, I put a regular maxi pad inside to keep the actual pants clean. I bought two pairs and wash one every two days. She has a very light flow and the pads are keeping them spotless


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

awww poor Bella! she looks pissed! lol


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Are they washable? how many pairs do you suggest buying?


They're completely washable, but I put in a panty liner (for women...the dog ones are ridiculously overpriced!) so that it makes my life easier, but it doesn't mean they won't bleed through. I've got 3-4 pair for each of the girls...but that's only because I like having 'different looks' and having a spare pair or 3 in case of a bleed through.


----------

